# Let's talk about cockatiels......



## froglet

I've been thinking about getting a bird for a while now. And after hours of watching YouTube videos, myself and my 2 daughters have fallen in love with cockatiels 
I've done a fair amount of research and am confident that a cockatiel would be a good choice.
I work part time, so the bird won't be left alone all day, every day. My house is relatively quiet overnight. Although I live in London, I live on a very quiet street. 
My concerns are that if I go away for a weekend, who will look after it? I have friends/neighbours who would help out but I've read that cockatiels can be picky about who they like to hang out with (and quite rightly so haha)
I think I'm going to get a hand reared bird. However I was told that if I am to get a hand reared bird that I should only get one.... Is it ok to keep a single cockatiel??? It seems a bit mean.
I do have a cat, but I would keep the cockatiel in my living room so that I can close the door when I go out and ensure bird and cat are never left in the same room unsupervised.


----------



## froglet

Ok.... So let's NOT talk about cockatiels!! Haha


----------



## poohdog

*Personally...I would prefer a pair.
But forget the 'I will keep the cat seperate' bit....You won't!...and there are many before you who thought the same.

Try it yourself...sleep in the next room to a forty foot anaconda...:crying:*


----------



## froglet

I think I'd prefer a pair 
Thank you for the reply! And the cat is literally the only thing stopping me at the moment  I'd be devastated if she manged to get to the birds


----------



## mcloudy

oh i love cockatiels!


----------

